# Opinions needed!



## Tikithetegu (Oct 10, 2021)

HELP! I received my black and white tegu about three weeks ago from Backwater reptiles and she arrived with a open wound on her face! I have pictures below of three days after I got her and today, she eats everyday and poops every once and a while! She’s very friendly and it doesn’t seem to affect her way of life, although come to think of it ive never seen her drink anything. She’s gets fed ground turkey, yellow bell peppers, egg yellows, and chopped up asparagus with water added into it in the form of blended frozen then thawed cubes. I’m very concerned about her and want it be okay, any opinions or recommendations are very appreciated!


----------



## Debita (Oct 13, 2021)

Well - I've seen Tegus with injuries, and this looks typical so far. They actually heal up pretty well. She may have been overly determined to get out of her shipping box, sooo... too much rubbing or nudging. I would watch for infection, but if she were mine, I'd keep it clean as much as you can (baths would be good).

My male had a good size injury on his nose one restless day, and I thought he wouldn't look the same after it. He is completely healed, and I can't see where the injury was anymore. This took several months if I remember correctly. It wasn't quick.


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! 
While that doesn't look good (did you ask backwater for a partial refund?), it shouldn't be a big issue. You can put some neosporin on there to make sure it stays clean. other than that just make sure it doesn't get infected and it should heal in a few weeks.


----------

